

CoreOS etcd is now ported to FreeBSD - tachion
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=182419

======
tachion
A highly-available key value store for shared configuration and service
discovery. etcd is inspired by zookeeper and doozer, with a focus on:

* Simple: curl'able user facing API (HTTP+JSON)

* Secure: optional SSL client cert authentication

* Fast: benchmarked 1000s of writes/s per instance

* Reliable: Properly distributed using Raft

Etcd is written in Go and uses the raft consensus algorithm to manage a
highly-available replicated log.

